# Nice Video on how to spot a fake!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bazooka Joe had started a thread about well made fake Cuban Cigars a couple of days back! Here is a video made by someone that got took Buyer beware!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How to spot a fake?!?

Just look in Tony's humidor MUAHAHAH!

Seriously thank you for the video, I know it helped me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah them fakes sure taste good don't they:tape::laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the video Tony


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the video Tony. Now I know what not to do when I roll my Coheebas and do a group buy on them.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the video! Very informative! It appears that they take the authentic box and bundle wrapper ribbon and then just insert better than average fake cigars.
When he started to crumble up the short filler I was like :shock:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you all should send me your cigars so I can inspect them for you!!:mischief:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

that box is very fake also. the habanos sticker is in the wrong corner and its upside down. and the warranty seal is on the wrong side. and i dont believe the siglos say la habana cuba on the front


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

and im pretty sure the "real" EL cohiba he was comparing it to is a fake also


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice to see retailers selling counterfeits called out publicly. Fortunately with the ones I found there were box and label mistakes because dissecting them showed they were well made with mostly long filler.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome video, I definitely learned something today.

Dan


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Is that you Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Is that you Tony?


No its not me,just a video i found on fake Cuban Cigars. What had caught my attention to it. Was that it was the same company i was referring to in Bazooka Joe's post that sold fakes out of Spain. They must be getting sloppy last box from the a saw was back in 2003 or so. The cigars were all long filler the seals and labels in the right places. I guess they have become so comfortable with selling crap. The extra effort is no longer needed. I am glad you all enjoyed the video and took the time to view it! Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, just peeled opened up all my CC's and checked. They *were *real. Can the filler be cut up and used in a pipe?

J/K I don't own any CC's.

Other than the distructive testing I didn't think the video was all that helpful. Didn't I read the the top layer of cedar could have either a round cut corner or an angle cut?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm, doesn't this violate the source disclosure rules? I remember a while back when some pricing from a source was in question and another time when a source was shipping moldy cigars. I might be out of line here but if a source is suspected of shipping fakes only then it's ok to identify them?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

If they're fakes, how can we be sure they're actually Cubans?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

hydroraven said:


> if they're fakes, how can we be sure they're actually cubans?


_give that man a seegar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Hmmm, doesn't this violate the source disclosure rules? I remember a while back when some pricing from a source was in question and another time when a source was shipping moldy cigars. I might be out of line here but if a source is suspected of shipping fakes only then it's ok to identify them?


_Yes hurry up place your orders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
_


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

What if the source was scammed, and the rest of his stuff is legit?

They do advertise a 100% return guarantee. Just saying, you know if I suspected a bunch of other susposedly sources of shipping fakes, could I expose them now??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> What if the source was scammed, and the rest of his stuff is legit?
> 
> They do advertise a 100% return guarantee. Just saying, you know if I suspected a bunch of other susposedly sources of shipping fakes, could I expose them now??


Well did you read all the responses. I am referring specifically to the one made by a Moderator. About how nice it is to see bad vendors getting called out!
Scroll Down you'll see it Its Made by Bazooka Joe. David is a great guy if its good enough for him its good enough for me!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Hmmm, doesn't this violate the source disclosure rules? I remember a while back when some pricing from a source was in question and another time when a source was shipping moldy cigars. I might be out of line here but if a source is suspected of shipping fakes only then it's ok to identify them?


John
If the thread is a voilation, I am sure a Mod will take care of it....
Seeing a mod respond, I thinks it's ok...
Regarless, Tony's intent was good....Why take it negative ?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> John
> If the thread is a voilation, I am sure a Mod will take care of it....
> Seeing a mod respond, I thinks it's ok...
> Regarless, Tony's intent was good....Why take it negative ?


You know I'm not taking it negative, only asking questions. Anybody can post anything on youtube. I just think it might be a little hypocritical to only allow source exposure when they are suspected of shipping fakes.

I do not criticize Tony or anybody for exposing the information, only question the validity of the thread in light of Puff rules. That is all...over!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> You know I'm not taking it negative, only asking questions. Anybody can post anything on youtube. I just think it might be a little hypocritical to only allow source exposure when they are suspected of shipping fakes.
> 
> I do not criticize Tony or anybody for exposing the information, only question the validity of the thread in light of Puff rules. That is all...over!!!


_Once again John did you read the thread from the beginning. I specifically stated that i personally know the vendor to be a purveyor of fakes. Actually its common knowledge to all Habano's smokers. The point of the video being posted was to educate those who don't know how to spot a fake. Not to share sources or point fingers. Somehow i think you missed the point of the thread!_:z


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Johnny Rock said:


> You know I'm not taking it negative, only asking questions. Anybody can post anything on youtube. I just think it might be a little hypocritical to only allow source exposure when they are suspected of shipping fakes.
> 
> I do not criticize Tony or anybody for exposing the information, only question the validity of the thread in light of Puff rules. That is all...over!!!


I understand the concern but decided to leave it be because the source is provided as a source for fakes. We don't allow sources given for the purpose of members in the US purchasing cigars, but this is more of a public service announcement and I don't think anyone seeing this video would buy from them.

I hope that doesn't seem hypocritical because I don't think it is.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Once again John did you read the thread from the beginning. I specifically stated that i personally know the vendor to be a purveyor of fakes. Actually its common knowledge to all Habano's smokers. The point of the video being posted was to educate those who don't know how to spot a fake. Not to share sources or point fingers. Somehow i think you missed the point of the thread!_:z


Yes, Tony I read the whole thread, I understand fully the point of the thread. I don't want to take that comment the wrong way, and stand by my posts. That's my 2 cents on the subject. I hope I didn't piss anybody off.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

No deals there anyway...


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Did anyone else notice that the guy in the video incriminated himself? I hope he doesn't get any weird letters in the mail. :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> I understand the concern but decided to leave it be because the source is provided as a source for fakes. We don't allow sources given for the purpose of members in the US purchasing cigars, but this is more of a public service announcement and I don't think anyone seeing this video would buy from them.
> 
> I hope that doesn't seem hypocritical because I don't think it is.


:thumb: Completely agree, David.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bazooka Joe had started a thread about well made fake Cuban Cigars a couple of days back! Here is a video made by someone that got took Buyer beware!


_In view of the recent happenings i thought i would bump this to the top!
An educated consumer makes the best customer!_


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Great video Tony. There's a reason we take this so seriously, isn't there?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Bob yes there is! Its our love passion call it what you like!
Cigars are a big part of our lives!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice bump and cool video... Thanks Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bazooka Joe had started a thread about well made fake Cuban Cigars a couple of days back! Here is a video made by someone that got took Buyer beware!


Bit of a necro but WOW, those are really bad. Even for fakes theyre bad, all short filler floor sweepings. Blech! uke: Man...having only 3-4 orders under my belt I think the scariest part is that he thinks his first two boxes were genuine, then they fncked him. So many scumbags out there.

Been using the same vendor for the past 3 orders on a recommendation from one of the most impressive palates on Puff imo. So far so good. Actually very good.

There are a few fake autopsy videos out there but I recently stumbled onto this one, the guy can be a bit much but he knows his Habanos. The site in question seems to be popular too, not good...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for bumping this.

After going to their website to check it out they state that:


> How can I be sure that you sell "authentic Cuban"cigars ?
> 
> In the first place because HabanoDirect only markets Cuban Cigars and in the second place because our refund policy ensures that you will get your money back immediately if you are not 100% satisfied with your purchase.
> Completely guaranteed; you only have to send us back the original box.


Seems very odd you only have to send the box back. Probably because those cigars are damn right useless and they want to re-use the box to dupe somebody else. Despicable.


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

rob51461 said:


> I think you all should send me your cigars so I can inspect them for you!!:mischief:


Hear, hear! Or should I say Here, here! :smoke:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a fair comparison unless you dissect a real Cuban cigar to see exactly what the side by side difference is. It may surprise you.

Here is a dissection of the Padron 1926 by Brian Glenn from Cigar Obsession. It doesn't look any different. The amount of stems left in this cigar is surprising to say the least. It too has what is being called "short filler leaf" but that's how cigars are rolled! However the Opus X is far superior quality with no sticks.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

To be clear I'm referring to ..."fine or fake episode 6" video. The first video is just crappy short filler.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm glad the topic of bad vendors has come up.So I was burned bad a few years back, anyways,I have always wished a thread had popped up that named all of the scumbag vendors out there so I could warn people about this particular vendor.

But, now that I think about it, if we started a thread calling out all of the known bad vendors out there it probably wouldn't take long to name them all.And well, if we were to name all of the bad ones all that would remain would be all of the trusted sources, right?


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree with gdaddy that we need a side by side with the real deal for the video to be very meaningful.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The invisible man said:


> I'm glad the topic of bad vendors has come up.So I was burned bad a few years back, anyways,I have always wished a thread had popped up that named all of the scumbag vendors out there so I could warn people about this particular vendor.
> 
> But, now that I think about it, if we started a thread calling out all of the known bad vendors out there it probably wouldn't take long to name them all.And well, if we were to name all of the bad ones all that would remain would be all of the trusted sources, right?


Search 
"Scumbag list".......it should come right up....


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Search
> "Scumbag list".......it should come right up....


Thanks, and yes, I just realized this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its a great thread i think every newbie should see the video.
Thanks @Merovius for bumping it to the top.
I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> I have always wished a thread had popped up that named all of the scumbag vendors out there...


Ive compiled a list based on my research

The problem is they pop up like Viagra ads in the spam folder and if business slows theyll refresh with a new site name/look. Not hard.

As Bullman and Tony say, trust your vendor. Getting started is the tricky part but once youre settled loyalty is important as it only gets better from there.


----------

